# hourly pay for an experienced taper of 17 yrs as an employee?



## FIRST CLASS DRYWALL (May 31, 2013)

I'm currently a Drywall subcontractor and have just received an offer from a construction co to do all of their Drywall work. But they don't wanna sub it out to me but instead make me an employee. I know what I charge by the hour now, but what should I expect being an employee and doing it all? Their is no benefits or company vehicle. All the jobs are pretty local too. They would take out taxes too. I'm great at what I do and am only considering this cause it would be gauranteed work always!! What should I expect as an hourly pay? Any thoughts would be much appreciated!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I tried that for four years, not for me. You have to go to work, I know that sounds stupid but it is true. The life style of being your own boss is hard to beat. In my experience you will not get paid enough to make it worth it. I can earn the same amount as I got for a week on wages in two days. So even if you only work two days a week you break even. But you also get lo have a life. More often than not the boss thinks that he owns you.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

This sounds like the next step in controlling the trades to me. I've been in construction for over 25 yrs and the more new guys come in the more they try to control this industry. Remember its the construction worker that creates a product that appreciates in value as all home are an assist always worth more. Don't cut yourself short in this squeeze play with this construction company FIRST CLASS DRYWALL


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

$1000 a week....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That would need to be after tax as well as a phone and a car. And no weekend work.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> That would need to be after tax as well as a phone and a car. And no weekend work.


and just 40 hrs pw +all benefits on top  :yes:


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I have employees who work by the square foot. They also have an hourly rate for small jobs. I take out taxes and pay comp. and liability insurance. My guys hate working by the hour. I'm also a finisher and I can't imagine anything worse than finishing all day, by the hour.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> I tried that for four years, not for me. You have to go to work, I know that sounds stupid but it is true. The life style of being your own boss is hard to beat. In my experience you will not get paid enough to make it worth it. I can earn the same amount as I got for a week on wages in two days. So even if you only work two days a week you break even. But you also get lo have a life. More often than not the boss thinks that he owns you.


A LIFE! Yeah! Right! :blink:


----------

